# what is hanging out of my angles bum?



## Eden (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a 65 gallon with angles and some other fish. One this week started to have some red stick like things come out its anus. This was on Sunday or Monday. I have been watching and nothing has changed since. The angle is still eating and swimming the same, and no one else is affected as of yet.

The water parameters are all fine and I keep the tank at 80 F. I do weekly water changes and did one on Wedensday. 

I have lost some a krib, a small angle, small little fish in the last few weeks... but they were old and I had no worries of parasites until this showed up. 

If anyone knows anything or has had this pproblem, please let me know.

Thx


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Callamanus worms.

Levamisole is the best treatment. Contact Mykiss/Patrick because he sells the medicine (you can't buy it in stores).


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like got Camallanus Worms http://www.bettatude.com/Misc/camallanus.jpg


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like callamanus worms, do they look like little red wriggler earth worms?

Do they look like these images?

If so, Levamisole HCL is supposed to be the best treatment. It is available from Pat (mykiss on this forum).


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

look who's icon comes up when you do a search for callamanus worm images ^

guess that makes her the callamanus worm queen.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the club. 

I think April carries Levamisole too.


----------



## Eden (Apr 24, 2010)

That sux!!!! Thanx everyone!!!


----------

